# Moving to Barcelona, working remotely



## bquinney (Aug 18, 2016)

Hi guys!

I am hoping somebody could give me some advice. 

I have done quite a bit of research on the subject but i am still a bit confused about how i can legally and correctly:


Pay taxes and dont overpay tax
Have access to Spanish healthcare

*My situation*

I am moving to Barcelona in September but i will still be working for my current London, England based employer. They have decided to pay my salary GROSS, so i will be taken off of the payroll. My plan is to be in Barcelona for at least 3 years. 

I am aware after speaking to HRMC that i need to fill out a p85 to tell them that i am leaving the country, and so i can stop paying tax here in the UK. 

The p85 requires an address that i will be living in, in Spain. However, for the first two months this will be with friends while me and my girlfriend find a place. 

Should i be registering as autonomo or should i be doing something else? I will not have any other income apart from my regular salary, which will now be paid gross. 

Should i also apply for an NIE number now before we move? 

Any help from this wonderful community is greatly appreciated 

Many thanks,
Ben


----------



## BeeGee124 (Aug 13, 2016)

Hi Ben,
I will be in a similar situation from January onward. Moving to Madrid but keeping my job in London and working remotely.
Hopefully someone has some answers for us! :fingerscrossed:


----------

